# Let's See Your 2010 Show Horses!



## ThreeCFarm

I'm getting excited about show season starting up!! Show us your show horses for 2010.

This is my halter horse for the year, he'll be showing as a yearling gelding. This is 3C Incognitos Reflection:







I'm bringing my performance gelding, OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob, back out. I bring him back out whenever I can, which is usually every couple of years. I LOVE showing this horse!!! He'll probably be shown sparingly, as he doesn't need the miles, and my comittment is to my other show horse this time. Here's Bob, he shows in Classic Pleasure Driving, Hunter, Halter Obstacle, Obstacle Driving and sometimes Showmanship.


----------



## Leeana

So far this is what I have lined up, with some tweaking between now and then of course. I really do not want to show more then 5 or 6, I have a yearling filly that will be two next year that I really want to put in the barn and show next year but I'm just not sure if I have the time / room .... will decided over the next few months on her. My nephew is wanting a horse to be "his" show horse so i'm sort of keeping an eye open for something really catchy but I think he would have a lot of fun with Sucre and Kitty or Royal ... but he is wanting his own for the youth division.

*Wall Street Heads Up Sucre* - ASPC 42" Classic Gelding under. Rock "E" Grandson out of a Kid Lee / Bullseye bred mare...











*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* - ASPC 45" Classic Sr Mare ...I cannot believe she is a senior mare already. Classical Magic daughter out of Tom Cat bred mare.






*Buckeye WCF Jack Of Diamonds *- ASPC Yearling Classic Stallion. Michigans Liberty Jack son out of King Lee daughter.






*Royal Salsa* - ASPC Foundation Sr Gelding ... he will most likely only be shown lightly.






*Classical Armani GCF* - AMHR Yearling Stallion Under. King Lee son out of double Rowdy bred mare.






*BT Double Take GCF* - AMHR Yearling Stallion Over. Perlino 09 colt.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ahhhhh where do I even start LOL...I have so many possible show horses for next year and I am trying to cut my show string down but its not working well



! I am so excited for next year and for my first Nationals!!! Here are my possible show horses:

Arions Magnum P I- Country Pleasure, Roadster, Halter, Liberty






Lakeviews Diamond Gal-Liberty and Halter






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe- Halter and Liberty






Maple Hollows After Dark-Halter, Liberty, JUMPING!!!, and eventually driving






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic-Halter and Liberty






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall-Halter






Maple Hollows Black Pearl-Halter, Jumper, and Hunter later in the year after she foals.






Maple Hollows Lucky Blue Echo-Halter and Liberty






And here are the ones my mom may be showing:

Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo-Halter






Arions Destinys Magic Trick-Halter, Jumping






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny-Halter, Liberty, Jumping, and possibly driving






Maple Hollows Whos My Daddy-Halter






Maple Hollows Extravaganza-Halter


----------



## normajeanbaker

These are our 2010 show horses



~Jen~

Who's Your Daddy - 2002 gelding. Western CP driving, Hunter, Obstacle, Versatility.






VPS Simply Irresistible - 2005 gelding. Country Pleasure Driving and I am toying with the idea of putting him back in the Senior Geldings halter class.






Lt. Dans Magnificent Toy- 2005 Mare. Senior Mares Under, Solid Color, Liberty & Jumping. She has also been started in harness and we'll see where we are at the start of next show season.






VPS Just A Tad Bad - 2005 mare. Senior Mares Under, Solid Color.






Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too- 2006 mare. Liberty Over, Hunter, obstacle & Driving(what division has not been decided yet)






Owsley Fork Secret Rendezvous - 2008 gelding. Jr. Geldings halter and he has also been started in obstacle






Not sure if she'll be shown or not in 2010. I keep trying to retire her, but she seems to want no part of it. Her 2010 plans havent been decided yet:

Norma Jean Baker- 1999 Mare. If she does show, she'll be in Sr. Mares, Jumping and Obstacle.


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Wow, how in the world do you guys show so many??? I think two at once is my limit!


----------



## Miniequine

ThreeCFarm said:


> Wow, how in the world do you guys show so many??? I think two at once is my limit!


REALLY!!!! hehehe two is my limit too!!!!!!!!

I plan to show halter, Ammy and AOTE for 2010...

Panda.... Ravenwood Aritocrats Only the Best, Junior mare

and my own filly

LittleUnFarm John's Pink Rodeo Magic.

My Billy Idol filly,, LittleUnFarm Semi's Amber Idol... will be with Peas for 2010 YEarling 28" and under.

I can't wait!!!!

Panda:






Pink Rodeo, who I hope to sell to help finance my 2010 show year....

she is by my stallion MCC Robin Hoods Little John out of my

Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man daughter...very excited about her!










Amber, My filly out of Semi.... by Billy Idol. So KOOL... big blue eyes... sooty Palomino


----------



## Tami

These are a couple of mine.

Oak Parks Oh Snap 2009 grullo pinto colt. I simply love this boy.....






Oak Parks Im So Fine 2009 buckskin filly, half sister to above colt






And maybe this 2008 colt....

Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up






And also Little Kings Bay Ablaze Crimson Sky, but I don't have any photos yet......


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I'm really hoping to hit a show or two and get my feet wet in 2010, just don't know where to start lol If I do it'll definitely be with my boy Doc, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black pinto stallion
















And then MAYBE if I figure out what the heck I'm doing, I'd love to get my coming 2 year old AMHA/AMHR colt by Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin into the ring.. LCA's More Bang For Your Buck:


----------



## Kendra

Circle J Dezigner Genes - Senior Gelding. Duke shows in halter and country pleasure, and sometimes in roadster, versatility and showmanship too. Also multiple hitch with Zac.






Circle J Zachary - Senior Gelding. Zac goes in hitch with Duke, and liberty, cause he loves it. Mom's talking about driving him single this year as well.






Circle J King George - Senior Gelding. I plan to show George this year as my primary show horse. He doesn't know it yet though.



Provided everything goes according to plan, we'll be in halter, single pleasure, roadster, showmanship and liberty.






Circle J Just A Memory - Senior Mare. I was planning to show Jamie as well, but we'll see how George works out, and have had lots of interest in Jamie, so she might be sold. Or I might leave her home and breed her, I can't decide! She'd be in halter and classic pleasure.






I'm waffling between these two 09 colts. I was planning on showing Neo, right from the time he was born, I wanted the flashy black & white after showing a dirt coloured horse the last few years. But North Star has so much flash, right now I'm leaning his direction. That face, I love it!

Circle J Neopolitan






Circle J North Star






Also planning to show Max for sure, as a 2 year old gelding, and probably Miikka too, at least in the futurity.

Circle J Maximillion






Circle J Miikka






Whoa, that's way too many!



Going to have to whittle that down some before spring!

Doesn't even count Hawk, who I'm not planning to show at the AMHA shows this summer, but instead showing him at CDE's and driving trials.


----------



## LindaL

Deb and I will be showing both our boys in 2010!








*Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado ~ "Khan":*

AMHR Halter Yearling Stallions (Open and Ammy)











*Snowberry Farm's Jet Set~ "Jet":*

AMHR Halter Sr. Geldings, Driving and Liberty (Open and Ammy)


----------



## eagles ring farm

We plan on showing our homebred 08' Perlino Spice again

as a 2 year old mare in 2010


----------



## Relic

We'll be showing Erica's Big City The Thunder Rolls as a 3 yr old in halter pleasure driving and hunter classes if he doesn't grow anymore and stays at his present height a few notches under 34"...



plus 2 other stallions and a gelding..


----------



## Frankie

I'm not sure yet but I did want to say, some very nice horses listed!!

Good luck!


----------



## Miniequine

Tami

He is WOW



)))

Oak Parks Oh Snap 2009 grullo pinto colt. I simply love this boy.....


----------



## Tami

Miniequine said:


> TamiHe is WOW
> 
> 
> 
> )))
> 
> Oak Parks Oh Snap 2009 grullo pinto colt. I simply love this boy.....



Thanks Sandy



:wub I can't wait to see your 2 girls as yearlings. I LOVE Pink Rodeo...


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

WE have more horses on the list than we could ever afford to show!!!!!

Creeksides Mister Impressive, Senior stallions and Ammy classes and maybe hunter! ( in my avatar)

Gallery Originals Formal Delights "DeeDee" My daughters show mare. She is four years old now, Hilary had to wait until she was done with college to bring her out. Hope she does well. Senior mares, ammy classes maybe liberty





CCR My Name is Rio. Had her first foal last year and looks good enough to take out again. Senior Mares, ammy classes





CCR No Rest For the Wicked. Palomino yearling filly. Yearling classes, ammy classes.

CCR Too Hot's Notorious red pinto yearling, yearling classes and ammy.

And Maybe aAprina In Pharaoh's Freeanda. Our best buddy. Since he was gelded to show, we need to take him out again!





I hope I win the lotto!!!!


----------



## sedeh

Show season!! I'm just recovering from the last one!!



Here's my planned gang:

Total Eclipse Dazzling Dannika: She'll be a yearling so we'll do halter and color.






My good old Bubba!! Mini Miracles Bubbas Choice: driving, in-hand trail, jumping and halter.











Total Eclipse Dances on Heir: He'll be a 3 yo and I'm so excited to show him! He's going into driving training in Feb and I'll also show him in halter, In-hand trail and jumping. He's my "B" pinto mini so I can drive both Bubba and him!!


----------



## dali1111

We will be showing Lorick Llea Little Bear in halter, halter obstacle, hunter, jumper, solid color, costume, showmanship, maybe liberty and maybe a few amateur classes. Yes that's right I may just have convinced mom to show..she even has a showmanship jacket.










We will also be showing Imprint Dustys Dark Drifter in halter, halter obstacle, hunter, jumper, solid color, costume, liberty and showmanship.






Lorick Llea Copper will most likely be taking the year off. He has decided he no longer likes to show and made it clear this past year that he was not happy being shown. He placed well in his classes and did everything I asked of him, but he did it with his ears back and grudgingly. So I think it is time he had some time to just be a horse and go for an occasional cart ride down the back roads.

Unfortunately I have university all the way to June 25 and am living a good 45 minutes away from my horses so I really won't be able to do all of the training I had planned. I had planned on driving Drifter this year and showing him in versatility. I got him green broke towards the end of summer but then I moved away for school and he's only had one or two training sessions when i've been able to come home so he needs alot of miles before he is ready and safe for the ring. We will see though, there are still a good six months until the first show so you never know, we may be driving.

Oops..sorry the pictures are so big. It seems I can only make them too small to see or way too big.


----------



## Kendra

dali1111 said:


> We will be showing Lorick Llea Little Bear in halter, halter obstacle, hunter, jumper, solid color, costume, showmanship, maybe liberty and maybe a few amateur classes. Yes that's right I may just have convinced mom to show..she even has a showmanship jacket.


Excellent news! Tell your mom I'm very excited for her!


----------



## ClickMini

What a bunch of gorgeous horses. I am really going to focus on a couple of them this year.

Sundance LB Esprit Poetique: sr. halter gelding, country pleasure, hunter, halter and driving obstacle. Under division. He's my all-around guy.










Sundance LB Gaia: sr. halter mare, and I am just starting her for driving. Not sure yet what driving division she will fall into, I think Single. Over division. Her head looks big and her neck short in this pic, but you can see her motion style. She is so elegant.






Here she is showing off her pretty neck and head better:






Planning now to attend a couple of CDEs with Ally:






And the babies in the futurity class plus their yearling class at the Evergreen show only.

Finch Meadow Cascadian, yearling under colt:






Finch Meadow Fantasia, yearling under filly:











Yes, she is another roan for us!


----------



## dreaminmini

Well, out show string is the same as this year, hopefully with one years experience under our belt and some maturing and experience for our horses will can improve on last year.






Cornerstone Lil Peek A Boo, he will show with our son at local shows and as well as driving in Youth and Pleasure.






JEM Break N' Pattern, She will show as a 3 year old and will show in driving this year. Maybe some obstacle as well.






And last but not least:

JEM Duke It Out, he will show as a 2 year old this year and he is starting to look more grown up now. Can't wait to see come spring, it will be fun unwrapping him!


----------



## Reble

We hope to go to at least 5-7 local shows next year.

Gelding shown by hubby *halter, obstacle? and colour*






This guy hope to have him gelded, *halter and colour*.






Stallion * halter, obstacle and colour.*






Gelding * obstacle, jumping, showmanship, driving and obstacle driving *






& last a weanling, we have 3 possible mares bred?


----------



## Connie P

Here is our boy who will be showing as a yearling in 2010. CLP Bare Necessities. He is heading to his trainers in March...................looking forward to seeing him out there showing.


----------



## Allure Ranch

[SIZE=12pt]_The trainer's coming to look over our 2009 foals this Thursday so I'm not certain yet which one will be going..... But I've pulled (4) of our *"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirits"* son's up into the barn so that they can be evaluated. _[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]2010 SHOW PROSPECTS:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]_1) Allure Ranch Spirits Ultimate Pride - Chestnut/Blaze_[/SIZE]

2) Allure Ranch Spirits Loyal Medallion - Minimal Black Pinto - *Clients Horse*

3) Allure Ranch Spirits Bey Redemption - Solid Bay

4) Allure Ranch Spirits Revered Ruller - Solid Chestnut


----------



## HorseMom

I was going to show Jay again this year in AMHA and AMHR. Maybe a halter class, but mostly hunter, jumper, and driving. But it all depends on what we find in his x-rays this morning. Crossing my fingers that his bad trim hasn't caused rotation.






And I may be showing his foal next year. It's due mid April. I can't wait.


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures

Gorgeous horses everyone!!

I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:






Can't wait..


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

FSGemstoneMiniatures said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone!!
> I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait..


He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## dreaminmini

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> FSGemstoneMiniatures said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous horses everyone!!
> I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait..
> 
> 
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto that!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

dreaminmini said:


> Maple Hollow Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSGemstoneMiniatures said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous horses everyone!!
> I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait..
> 
> 
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto that!!!
Click to expand...

A whole buch more ditto's from me


----------



## Allure Ranch

FSGemstoneMiniatures said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone!!
> I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait..


_[SIZE=12pt]LOVE this horse ever since I saw him.... He's GORGOUS and has a neck that goes on for day's. He's bound to command the show ring. Can't wait to hear how he does and how he developes.[/SIZE]_

Lucky you....


----------



## ShaunaL

What beautiful horses you all have! I can't wait to see them go through the show year and see those win pics posted



I have 3 (maybe 4) horses I'll be showing myself, one yearling filly showing with a trainer and hopefully will have a weanling to show later in the season too  I want to post them but I don't have current nice pics so you all have to be patient


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

eagles ring farm said:


> dreaminmini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple Hollow Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSGemstoneMiniatures said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous horses everyone!!
> I will take Kaleid on the European show circuit next year. We will be showing in halter and color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait..
> 
> 
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole buch more ditto's from me
Click to expand...

Holy %#[email protected]&!! He's STUNNING!


----------



## markadoodle

I am in the process of buying a new show horse but here are the enerees so far.

*Painted Perfections Secret Treasure*






*ERMF Falls Ridge Summer Breeze*

multi color, mares over, obstical, driving


----------



## Relic

FS Gemstone WOW WEE that Kaleid is absolutely stunning...you won't even need luck showing him next year









just a beautiful little guy.


----------



## ruffian

Tami said:


> These are a couple of mine.
> 
> And maybe this 2008 colt....
> 
> Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......


On Tami he's lovely

And Kaleid - WOW - I think he wants to come and live in Michigan!


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Here are the ones I am hoping to show this year.[/SIZE]

Westwind LKB Buckeroo Dream Chimera. She'll be shown in Senior mares 32-34 Open, amateur and AOTE. I hope to have her competing under harness by the middle of summer.
















Huffman's Classic Little Dude. This is the horse of my heart!



Hopefully I can get some new pictures of him this year! He will be shown in Senior stallions 28" and under, open amateur and AOTE






And the wild man



Lucky Four Buckdeluxe Bodacious Bey. He'll be shown in Senior stallions. He is currently 29.5 so we'll have to see how tall he is in the spring. He'll be shown in open, amateur and AOTE











[SIZE=12pt]I am so excited to show this year



It's been a while



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## ruffian

Since we have Henry, who just turned 10 months, and another one on the way, our showing might be limited this year! However, we have 2 that need to be broke to drive, so don't know where those are going to end up.

This is our list of possibles:






Ten L's Legacy's Top Model - 2 YO halter, color filly.






LDS Ramses, 2YO stalion, over, halter possibly - really BAD photo!!






Gallery Originals Major Temptation - 2 YO Stallion, under

We're expecting 7 foals this year, possibly show one or 2 of them.


----------



## RockRiverTiff

A lot depends on when we get ourselves moved. If it's going to be sooner rather than later, then we'll be showing more because we'll have a whole slew of AMHA and AMHR shows to choose from and warm enough weather to clip earlier and work out more. If on the other hand we decide to stay here in drippy, cold IL until summer or later, then I will probably only show one or two AMHR and then send one out to be shown AMHA (since there are nil shows here).

Rock Rivers Aerodynamic aka "Dyna" is at the top of the list. She's a 2009 filly and is currently hugging the 32" under division cutoff.






Century Farms Sweet William will hopefully be showing in the 28-30" halter division and possibly 30" and under country pleasure.






Rock Rivers Rooster will be coming out of retirement to show 30" and under halter, solid color and jumping--this time as a gelding.






Little Cedar Chiffons Destiny aka "Dusty" is the only horse I've been good and actually conditioned this winter. She'll be a 32-34" sr halter mare.






Rock Rivers Rosalita aka "Chewie" is a 2009 filly that fits into the 28" and under division with room to spare. She'll only be showing if we can get to an A show. Mo insists there's a nice filly inside the yak that's currently standing in the barn, but that remains to be seen.






Lots of beautiful horses on this thread! Good luck in 2010 everybody!


----------



## TyeeRanch

My turn! Now that I finally have my show horse!! She has no idea what is in store for her this year, LOL. 

This is Shalamara Acres Shamiko.................coming three year old mare that will be shown in Open and Ammy Sr Mares 32-34, Multi Color Mares, Liberty and Halter Obstacle. Maybe showmanship and hunter.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

Nickie you will probably be in Hilary's class with her mare. Gallery Originals Formal Delight, DeeDee. Should be fun. I will should be in the 30-32" senior mares with CCR My Name Is Rio. So we need to get your Mom a senior mare to show!

Ruffian, Major is a very pretty colt. I wanted to buy him, but had just bought Mister when Major hit the ground. He should do well in the ring!


----------



## TyeeRanch

I think Hillary and I are going to be showing against each other quite a bit! It will be a lot of fun! I say loser has to buy the beer






Mom isn't a big mare fan, but she bought a coming yearling that she plans to show as a yearling gelding. We are going to try our luck at obstacle this year too  Can't wait!


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses

My Stallion Countrylanes Buck the system (photo by tracy conrad) hes coming 2






Countrylane Buck the system as a yearling below






below is Countrylanes Starstruck Magic coming 2 year old






and my senior gelding under 30 inches



Murmar Candylands Tornada Victory






and last but not least Oceanbreeze Ebony. My Senior B mare.



!

No photos of her yet , as shes a new addition

and I might have a B sized Junior gelding.




 I wont show them all at once, but at certain shows.


----------



## BM Miniatures

Here are mine

BM Bocelli's Baccarat - Yearling Colt











BM Bocelli's Mazerati - Weaning Colt
















BM Bocelli's La Dolce Vita - Weanling Filly


----------



## SirenFarms

Dell Teras Long Term #2 AKA Yankee

7 yr old gelding 33 inches. Silver Dapple Splash tovero

he will be showing in Hunter, Jumper, Country Pleasure driving, and color


----------



## kaykay

Not set in stone but we will hopefully be showing the following

Baxters Black Fashionista yearling mare under






Baxters Silver Sensation Sr Mare over






Baxters Rumor has it yearling gelding over






Wauk A Way KC's Sweatheart Classic 2 year old mare (pic from when we first got her




r)


----------

